# Sus 250 & Test 400?



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Anybody ever stacked these two together?

I am thinking that this could make a good bulking cycle as you will have all 6 testosterones in one shot.

I was first of all going to use Test 400 with Deca 300 but now after some though, was thinkin of using T400 with Sus, 1ml of each once per week or every 5 days.

By using the above i will not have such a bad shutdown whereas if i used deca, i would.

What are peoples thought on this?


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

i was going to do the same, but with test 400 and test En... 1ml of each per week


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Personally id go for 1ml t400 and 2ml of sust e/w. All depends on your cycle history though. for a 1st or 2nd cycle it would be pretty good!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ste08 said:


> Anybody ever stacked these two together?
> 
> I am thinking that this could make a good bulking cycle as you will have all 6 testosterones in one shot.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with running that, end result is no diff than running 650mg test e or cyp per wk though.

PS, you'll only have one test though not 6 :lol: .


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

mars is it worth me runnin 1ml of test 400 and 1ml of test E per week ? sorry to hi jack, but mars knows his stuff


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Valleys Boy said:


> mars is it worth me runnin 1ml of test 400 and 1ml of test E per week ? sorry to hi jack, but mars knows his stuff


Yea sure mate, i'm always mixing up t400, sust, test e/cyp, just depends what i got in the draw and what needs using up.


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

lol thats a good way of puttin it!! i got 10ml of sust,10ml test400 and 10ml of test E what would you do with that if you had to pick a cycle mate? i ask you because i have read alot of good advise from you on here.... cheers


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for your comments guys.

how long would you run for on these sort of dosages? 8 - 10weeks?


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

just like to say sorry again ste for the lil hi jack earlier


----------



## vijithmanayil (Jan 10, 2010)

can anybody gve me a brief discribtion about taking sustone plus decca,me want to know how to use it


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

vijithmanayil said:


> can anybody gve me a brief discribtion about taking sustone plus decca,me want to know how to use it


 Heres a quick discription.

Step 1: read stickys

Step 2: Start your own thread asking your question


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

i had good gains from 2ml of sust and 2ml of deca..... but thats just me mate


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

not everybody knows how to start a thread young pup, i didnt when i 1st started on here.... i had to hi jack to get answers! but alot of tidy people helped me out, maybe we should do them same?


----------



## ecarg (Jan 2, 2010)

Im going to be doing the same thing next week with mega test 350 and test e 400. I didnt want any short acting tests cos its out of your system quick and leaves you with not very much longer acting tests, so mixing the two to bump up the amount of longer acting test as i only want to inject once a week. Yes im a big girl and need to man up!! :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just thought id give this a lil update.

I started this course on 2/2/10, im just over 3 weeks in and lovin it.

My strength is up, hitting PB's weekly. I also feel as tho i am hardening up. Veins are begining to show in places there wasent before.

So far i have gone from 82.5kg to 86.5kg. So, all is going well. I really rate T400! Good stuff.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

what t400 u running pal

you look farily big in your avy did you not think of running just 2 ml of the test 400?


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

ste08 said:


> Just thought id give this a lil update.
> 
> I started this course on 2/2/10, im just over 3 weeks in and lovin it.
> 
> ...


 Is it pro chem mate?


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Im using Bio Chem T400, i wanted the pro chem but couldnt get my hands on it.

I have some Pro chem Winstrol for at the end of the course if i decide to use it.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok all, just thought id give this another little update.

Im now on week 6, the gains seem to have slowed down some what, I am now weighing approx 89Kg and my strength is stil increasing:

Bench press - 100kg for 1 rep was a struggle, i am now doing sets of 10.

Squat - gone from 140kg to 170kg

DL - 150kg to 180kg

I really want to get my DL to 200kg.

All in all everything is going well, the PIP can be quite painful for a day but thats about it. I am thinking of running this course for a further 4 weeks, will see how things go i terms of gains etc.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

you should see further gain's in body weight by week 8,and strength

as well.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Another lil update to this.

The course is stil going good and im feeling great.

Weighed in at 90.5kg yesterday and hit a new PB on the squat, 180kg for 2 reps.

Ive also now changed to pro chem T400 as i am all out of bio chem, will see how things go.


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

ste08 said:


> Another lil update to this.
> 
> The course is stil going good and im feeling great.
> 
> ...


how did it go im about to run

d-bol , sus 250 and t400 was ur gains good in the end


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

daz89uk said:


> how did it go im about to run
> 
> d-bol , sus 250 and t400 was ur gains good in the end


any one


----------



## SteffH (Dec 2, 2012)

Hdaz, how did it go for you with the dbol sus 250 and t400 ive just started the same cycle


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

SteffH said:


> Hdaz, how did it go for you with the dbol sus 250 and t400 ive just started the same cycle


sorry for late reply i never got round of doing due to a broken wrist how did it go for you just about to do

d bol 40mg ed 4 weeks

deca 1ml e.w 10 weeks

also got 4 ml of t400 left so ill mix that with the rest of my sus 250 with has about 7 ml left for 10weeks

what was the gains like buddy


----------



## SteffH (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello mate I droped the sus and just ran dbol 70mg ed as it was a little under-dosed (new pro chem batch) and 1.5ml test 400 ew for 10 weeks I gained 2.5 stone and I look to be quiet lean to be honest I have also knocked back my pct and decided to cruse on a ml of test 400 ew then blast in 8 weeks time and repeat the process for a year or so and run a power pct dory to hear about your wrist there's nothing more frustration than not being able to train because of an injury hope it stays strong so you can crack on mate sound like you got a good cycle plan together good luck


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

i know mate injury are a pain in the ****er i'm just about to use pro chem d bol whats it like mate


----------

